# Perdido/Yellow? Where to fish???



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, I'm going somewhere tomorrow and i don't always trust the water gauges, especially with Yellow. Can anyone tell me the levels at Yellow, say up towards the Holt area? Can anyone tell me how Perdido is looking at HWY 90? I'd much rather go to Yellow, but I am sick and tired of high water.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Still high near Holt. Fished last weekend and the fishing was horrible. Still dumping water out fast but still way high.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Water at perdido on tue was still a little height but fish able, it was a little stained up by 90 but not bad about hurst hammock


----------

